# Ohso thats why



## Xue Sheng (Sep 10, 2012)

you keep your thumb in when doing Chi Sau...and yes I know better so I have no excuse other than...

Yup, Im an idiot, I was not paying attention yestreday while I was working with some pretty advanced Wing Chun guys (I am not an advanced Wing Chun guy) and I heard a CRACK when I realized I had my thumb out where I know it should not be.

I did not feel any pain until about 30 minutes later and to be honest it does not hurt much right now however I cant use it to type, and it is swollen and a bit discolored so.I guess I am going to give my MD a call and tell him Im stupid and see if I can get an x-ray.

However on the good side of this; one of those advanced Wing Chun guys use to be my doctor before I moved, and he was not there yesterday.I guess I am going to give my current MD a call and tell him Im stupid and see if I can get an x-ray.

However on the bright side of this; one of those advanced Wing Chun guys use to be my doctor before I moved, and he was not there yesterday to tell my Im an idiot.


----------



## jeff_hasbrouck (Sep 10, 2012)

Well dang bubba, I hope your thumb comes out alright. Lol... Keeping your fingers together seem to be a good Idea in WC because of all the quick backwards and forwards movements we do. I'm very luck never to have broken any fingers (yet). Fast healing bubba!


----------



## yak sao (Sep 10, 2012)

I feel your pain, but I can do you one better......
I teach a small group from my house...one of the big things I'm always harping on is keep your thumbs in and keep your fingers together.
One night recently during floor drills, we were going up and down the floor with pak dar.
As my right punch went out, my right wrist caught my left hand (which was in pak sau ) between the index and middle finger and broke my middle finger.

No one to blame but my own stupidity, lack of focus,  inattentiveness........


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 10, 2012)

Hope the thumb is only slightly injured not broken.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 10, 2012)

Well call my doctor and they can't fit me in and I can't get an x-ray until he sees me... of course I could call tomorrow and see if he could fit me in..... if I call tomorrow it is to get a new doctor.

Going to talk to a cousin tonight who is a doctor and my wife who is a TCM doctor and see what they have to say.

The thumb is still much the same, it works but I can't type and it is still swollen and a bit purple now.


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 10, 2012)

Can you go to an urgent care type of place?  It certainly seems to me that your doc should be able to fit you in, at least long enough to say "yep, get the x-ray, and we'll see."  And it certainly seems an x-ray is in order...


----------



## mook jong man (Sep 10, 2012)

Make sure that when you are practicing your Siu Nim Tau form that you are keeping your fingers together and your thumb tucked in through out the movements.
Each time we practice the form we are trying to create a good habit , keeping the thumb tucked in is one of those habits.


----------



## profesormental (Sep 11, 2012)

Yeah... that hurts.

I once was hitting a wall bag, and it dislodged a little...

I hit the wall.

I was uneven.

Swollen knuckle. Amazing pain. No punching with that hand for a while.

No lack of focus on those techniques since then.

Experience and learning are expensive.


----------



## oaktree (Sep 11, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your thumb guess you won't be hitchhiking for a while.
 Maybe you will not be all thumbs when you do wing chun.
Glad you FINGERED it out why you put your thumb there.
Heal fast laughter is the best medicine so hope that helps.


----------



## Domino (Sep 11, 2012)

Like MJM said, try to focus on correct positioning during forms, very important that one.
Thumbs help tighten the forearm muscles up for other stuff.


----------



## WTchap (Sep 11, 2012)

Monday night one of my training partners walked into the hall, went over to the wall and bend down as he dropped his bag there... and in bending down walked straight into the edge of the open window (metal, with an iron ring for pulling it down). 

It is a cliche to say "the color drained from his face", but that is exactly how it was.... pinky-colored face that in the blink of an eye became ghost white. And the sound of the 'crack'! There was a collective groan from those of us who saw and heard it. 

Glass - tricky invisible stuff. :wink:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 11, 2012)

Today the swelling went down but the color got darker and spread to the top of the thumb joint...it is a nice red and the inside area between were the thumb connects to the hand and the thumb joint is a pleasing light purple.... but it still moves...however it likes pressure less today than it did yesterday.

I talked to my cousin, who is a Doctor, last night and he got me into a bone and joint center later today and I will let you know what they say.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 11, 2012)

It is a bad sprain but the worst of it is I cannot grab anything (no Qinna) or hit anything with that hand (no striking) for 10 to 14 days :disgust:


----------



## wtxs (Sep 11, 2012)

Xue Sheng said:


> Today the swelling went down but the color got darker and spread to the top of the thumb joint...it is a nice red and the inside area between were the thumb connects to the hand and the thumb joint is a pleasing light purple.... but it still moves...however it likes pressure less today than it did yesterday.
> 
> I talked to my cousin, who is a Doctor, last night and he got me into a bone and joint center later today and I will let you know what they say.



In times like these, combination of western and chines medicine are all you can hope for.  Dit Da Jow will definitely reduce pain and swelling, helps break up the blood which had pooled within the tissue.  Made a batch in 08' and let it aged for two years before bottle it ... awesome stuff.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 11, 2012)

wtxs said:


> In times like these, combination of western and chines medicine are all you can hope for.  Dit Da Jow will definitely reduce pain and swelling, helps break up the blood which had pooled within the tissue.  Made a batch in 08' and let it aged for two years before bottle it ... awesome stuff.



Actually Traditional Chinese medicine treatments are easier for me to get than western medicine


----------

